# Hello everyone!!!



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi, i'm new to the fantastic world of pigeons, i've a question, can i train roller pigeons to come home from 10 miles away from their loft?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome to Pigeon-Talk, Palomo! I am moving your post to the Performing Breeds forums as that is where you are most likely to find people responding to a Roller question.

Terry


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Palomo and welcome to PT.
Why would you train rollers?


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hello plamenh, i have a little nephew that asked me if i could bring my birds to his elementry school wich is 10 miles away from my house to do a "show and tell" and then let them go in the yard so his little friends can see them fly, thats why i was asking if i could train them to came back home from 10 miles away?


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for your help TAWhatley!!!


----------



## bluecheck (Aug 17, 2006)

Honestly, your chances of getting your rollers back from ten miles is slim. Very few of them have much homing instinct at all. I've had the occasional one over the years return, but most have the homing instinct of a brick. If you can, you might want to buddy up with a local racing guy and have him loan you a few birds that you can take to the school with you and which you can release. I used to bring my race birds birds to classes all the time. Then once I also brought some clean legged Ice Pigeons and Gimpels along to show differences. Naturally, there was one kid who couldn't listen and he grabbed the Ice Pigeon and tossed it out the door of the portable we were in while my back was turned with the others as I explained what we were going to do when we went out and released the race birds. That poor bird hung around the school for a week before it finally vanished -- and it used to fly around the loft with my race birds all the time. We were only about six miles from my house too.


----------



## jmaxpsi (Jul 31, 2009)

how about training it to fly back to you after it shows itself in the air. Use food and whistle to let it know that it's time to feed. I'm in the middle of training on of my pigeon. When I whistle he'll fly and perch on my arms, shoulder.


----------



## kbbigman (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi Palomo, good to see you have joined us all here, I'm fairley new myself but we seem to make up quite a varied bunch with heaps of experience and knowledge offered freely between members, here's hoping you will enjoy the site and make new friends.
Michelle


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Hi Bluecheck, thank you for your advice it really helps me out to know, and thats a good idea to buddy up with a racing guy thanks alot!!!


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Thats a good idea jmaxpsi ill try to do that i know it takes alot of time and patience but at the end i know its worth it, and also thanks to Michelle for welcoming me to the site and i'm already enjoying it very much!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for joining our forum...and welcome....by the way.....


*Happy Birthday !!!* 

I hope you have an exceptional day!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*A BIRTHDAY???*

I am a HUGE BIRTHDAY FAN!! Sure glad I checked in so we could wish you, POLOMO


*YOUR BEST BIRTH DAY, YET!! HOPE YOU HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY!!*

Love and Hugs from

Shi and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you!!! Mr. squeaks


----------



## palomo (Aug 28, 2009)

Thank you Trees gray!!!


----------

